# delta 46-701 lathe advice



## mredburn (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a Delta 46-701 lathe for around $250.00. It doesnt look like it has ever been used. There are no accessories to go with the lathe. It has the tool post and tool rests, no chuck that i saw. It does have a live center. The wife is selling it, hubby bought it and some other stuff he never really used and didnt know how. I have questions on the reliability of the lathe, there are a few postings about the variable speed pulley set up being weak. Any opinons? good or bad. I have the turning tools' but no chucks to fit it. Thanks Mike


----------



## Wildman (Sep 28, 2009)

Have a modified 46-700 laying on the floor of my shop. Took away the reeves drive, put motor pulley on spindle shaft, made a swinging mount for motor bolted to lathe bed, added a pully from old bandsaw to motor. You lift motor and move belt to change speeds. Lathe hardware breaks pretty easy too, (tail stock wheel, tool stock tighten lever, etc).  That modification cost $150. to have done at local machine/welding shop. 

Good price might be $100. or $150, for lathe your looking at, if it runs smooth now.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for the information, Im looking to add a full size lathe to my shop. My dad who 73 is also learning to turn. LIke everyone else finding a good tool at a great price is a good thing but buying a tool that wont do the job or hold up to regular use is no bargain. Everything ive found on the net which isnt much, pretty much echos the same thing, the reeves drive pulley system doesnt hold up. I will have to keep looking I guess. Thanks again MIke


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 28, 2009)

Woodcraft has there midi lathe on sale for $259 right now.  I can turn up to 10" with no problem.  It is a real nice lathe.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 28, 2009)

I was hopeing to pick up a used set that would have a lot of the extras to go with it. ITs all the extras that really add to the expense. I can be patient.  Mike


----------



## Wildman (Sep 30, 2009)

You might try posting your lathe & tool requirements on local Craig’s list under the “wanted,” section. May find someone no longer interested in turning wood just wanting to get rid of everything. 

Have seen mostly junk wood lathes posted on my local craig's list under tool section.


----------

